# My first coral,new tank pics,and



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Today I got a pollup for free that was attached to a piece of 6 pound live rock at 6.99 a pound.

My pollups are a orangeish color on one set and the other ones are lke a neon grreen ish color in a patch all together.

god they are so pretty.

Should I add calcium to my water or what?

Any suggetion s from any one?

Ideas and hints would be greatly appreciaated.

In the mean time here are some pics to keep u posted

Sorry the one of the pollups isn't that good tha camera on my phone probably isn't as good as your guyses.

I have zoom though.
Any ideas on how I could get better pics?

Sorry here are my pollups


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

my bad here are my pollups


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

nice little zoos! how many polyps ya got there?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aweome. but that better some good piece of fuckin rock for $42. you dont necessarily need to dose with calc unless you have corals that need it. zoanthids dont really require that. but it can't hurt to start dosing.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

so u get the coral before u know how to take care of it. smart.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I think I hav around 10 or 15 maybe maybe more cause I have little sprouts around the rock, and hopefull they start sprouting all over.

Thanks for all the compliments, and I might dose it tommorow just to see the results.

Hey jiggy I think any begginer that came by a deal like mine should try it out. y not?
how much are my zoos any way?

what do they usually go for?

And do xenias need calcium doses? there next on my list.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

calcium wont do anything for them..

if u found an anaconda for ten bucks at the pet store, you would buy it?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

soft corals don't require calcium dosage.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

jiggy said:


> calcium wont do anything for them..
> 
> if u found an anaconda for ten bucks at the pet store, you would buy it?


 yes I would and, and sale it on line for almost 100% more, or at least what they go for.

Hey hypen u mean if I keep these zoos for about 3 months I can get pulsing xenias and not have to worry about dosing?

will dosing help the growth, and or how fast they spread?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dosing calc isn't a bad thing, but i believe that xenia don't require any special treatment aside from good water quality and lighting.  regular top off should replace all the trace elements needed. i read somewhere that you'd possibly have more benefits in regards to growing xenia with dosing iodine than calcium.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok ill have to look into the iodine thing I don't know much about it!

I may have hope yet.

are those things that clown fish host a hard coral?

and do maroon clowns usually host them?

thanks Hyphen!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They do like iodine. A cap full a week will promote growth.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You shouldent dose anything unless you have a kit to test your levels. Its very easy to overdose. Even iodine. How do you know how much the tank is using, and rchan you know theres different types of iodine?
One capfull of lugols could kill his tank.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Nice save raptor.

I was gonna go get some iodine and dose today to.

I bought seachem reef calcium from pet smart last night.

would this be ok?

Hey raptor, your good at taking pics

can u give me any tips on how to capture my corals better?

Thanks raptor for the heads up!
do u know of any chemical treatment links I could check out?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Raptor said:


> You shouldent dose anything unless you have a kit to test your levels. Its very easy to overdose. Even iodine. How do you know how much the tank is using, and rchan you know theres different types of iodine?
> One capfull of lugols could kill his tank.


I do test for iodine and I use Kent Marine Bio-Available iodine supplement for reef. I use it for my tank weekly and all my corals are healthy. Like with everything, you need to test before dosing if there's a need. Why would I suggest any other iodine (Lugols) other then reef safe? After all this is a SALTWATER thread and people use marine safe products.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for posting you regimine. Glad you test for what you dose its very important. Sorry if i sounded harsh previously! I had no intentions to do it that way it just ended up like that.
Trillion just doing your waterchances will replenish your needs for now. Your tank is nowhere where its going to need dosing at this point.
Your golden for now.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Thanks for posting you regimine. Glad you test for what you dose its very important. Sorry if i sounded harsh previously! I had no intentions to do it that way it just ended up like that.
> Trillion just doing your waterchances will replenish your needs for now. Your tank is nowhere where its going to need dosing at this point.
> Your golden for now.


No problem my friend.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

raptor's right. at this point you don't really need to worry abotu dosing. like i said, regular water changes and top offs should be fine for trace elements at this point.

and the things that clowns live in are anemones. they're not actually corals. there are several types of anemones that do okay in homes, but you should really research the topic first. some do well with certain types of clowns, and there are always exceptions.

but i think you should wait on getting an anemone. they have a high mortality rate in homes.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I don't plan on getting an anemone until I set up my 40 gl. tank.

Thanks for all the info.

so I just add my salt water to my tank in my mix station after I syphon out about 20%?

and if so how often should I do so?

change my water and things


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

one 20% water change every 1-2 weeks. and yes, just pour it in. water changes are a bit easier with sumps, but you can worry abotu that when and if you decide to build one.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hyphen said:


> one 20% water change every 1-2 weeks. and yes, just pour it in. water changes are a bit easier with sumps, but you can worry abotu that when and if you decide to build one.


I think I'm gonna do my second water chage tonight, I remember what al I did wrong on my last water change.

Hey hyphen I do have a sump on my tank and I agree it is a lot easier to do a water change with a suump, depending on what your method is right?

what's yours?

tonight I plan on just leaving my over flow flowing and my return pump pumping while I drin out te water, ill probably turn off my skimmer though.

any way I'm taking out about 20% and then adding my already mixed sw in hopefully this works better than what I did last time

last time lets just say I ended up with like 3 dead fish and a salty taste in my mouth, and I wasn't eating freedom fries either.
wish me luck, but I'm gonna wait a few to see if u have a better method that I can go by before I change it up.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

jiggy said:


> so u get the coral before u know how to take care of it. smart.


Cmon man, your smart, why not help instead of giving him sh*t? This is the one reason I dont believe you should be considered to be a mod candidate.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Trillion said:


> one 20% water change every 1-2 weeks. and yes, just pour it in. water changes are a bit easier with sumps, but you can worry abotu that when and if you decide to build one.


I think I'm gonna do my second water chage tonight, I remember what al I did wrong on my last water change.

Hey hyphen I do have a sump on my tank and I agree it is a lot easier to do a water change with a suump, depending on what your method is right?

what's yours?

tonight I plan on just leaving my over flow flowing and my return pump pumping while I drin out te water, ill probably turn off my skimmer though.

any way I'm taking out about 20% and then adding my already mixed sw in hopefully this works better than what I did last time

last time lets just say I ended up with like 3 dead fish and a salty taste in my mouth, and I wasn't eating freedom fries either.
wish me luck, but I'm gonna wait a few to see if u have a better method that I can go by before I change it up.

Thanks.
[/quote]

Thanks danny I agree, 
she don't even get to me no more though what ever she dishes out I give it back to her x's 10

Hey how do u go about your water changes Danny?

I wanna know.

Can I leave my over flow going, and my return pump on?

my over flow should keep the suction as long as it stays submergeged correct?

and I don't think my sump will drain and if it does I can just turn it off til I feel it bac up right?

I'm not claening the sump filterr jut doing a routine water chnge.

How lng bfore I do major clean everything water change?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

> Can I leave my over flow going, and my return pump on?


Yes, aslong as there is still water being drained into the sump, or atleast a solid amount of water in the sump to begin with.



> my over flow should keep the suction as long as it stays submergeged correct?


Yep!



> and I don't think my sump will drain and if it does I can just turn it off til I feel it bac up right?


Of course, personally I would drain water from the tank, and refill it back into the sump. Thats also where I would add my top offs.



> I'm not claening the sump filterr jut doing a routine water chnge.
> 
> How lng bfore I do major clean everything water change?


With salt, I was never a huge fan of massive clean ups, I liked to keep things stable. I might do a large water changes every 6 weeks. While your water is low, use a flat razor to scrap anything unwanted from inside the tank. Also replace the sump prefilter (sponge/filter floss etc).

I didnt use a sump on my salt tanks, so I only have the experience of what I do in the store I work at.

Hope that helps!

BTW, jiggy knows his sh*t with saltwater, just dont take what he says personally. Hes one of those MMA guys, and is fucked in the head


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

dont worry, zoos are hard to kill IMO. i have them growing under rocks and everywhere. you can drop rocks on them, throw them, whatever and theyre fine the next day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

illnino said:


> dont worry, zoos are hard to kill IMO. i have them growing under rocks and everywhere. you can drop rocks on them, throw them, whatever and theyre fine the next day.


Really? What do you think about me putting a bunch of them under 30w PC 50/50's in a 10g tank? It's really going to be a FOWLR, but I odnt mind investing another $50 so that I could add a few Zoo frags.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

theyd probably live.. hyphen is keeping them alive under a floodlight


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

jiggy said:


> theyd probably live.. hyphen is keeping them alive under a floodlight












I used to have mine under my PC's a while back, and when we moved, they survived soley on an incandescent nightlight for like 2 weeks before I sold em.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

good I'm glad to hear there hard to kill, cause I need a good hrdy coral to practice with, specially since it was free.

I know jiggys cocky I don't take her perrsonally, I can roll with the punches since he hits like a girl







he does know his sh*t though.

I did my water change an it worked great. the new coral I got today even started to come out.









More on my new corals and pics in my next post.

thanks for the info danny. I do plan on topping off in my sump too.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, zoas are way hardy. i only have a couple crappy floodlights and i've moved them around, split them up, and one small colony has even fallen upside down from god knows what. all survived.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

as far as lighting goes u guys know I aint got the right stuff , and my look alike xenia corals look like they couldn't be happier I have a lot of coral in my tank now, and I'm thinking about investing in some kind of the right iodine


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

kool I have the 1st hot topic for the new soft coral forum


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I feel in love with the spaghetti leather and I was wondering if it is a lps or a softie.

I'd really like to have one.

thanks.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

all leathers are softies.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hey illnino how much can you get me one for?

I'm gonna get a pic of one to make sure we are talking about the right thing.

and if you can get me one can you send it c.o.d?

you should buy a fixture from aquatraders.com and send it to me c.o.d









you'd be the man then or have your store do it









that s&h kills though my god!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Trillion said:


> hey illnino how much can you get me one for?
> 
> I'm gonna get a pic of one to make sure we are talking about the right thing.
> 
> ...


Never got that light, eh :laugh:

Ya, reefing is as expensive as hell sometimes.

I odnt reccomend getting any more corals for a bit tho, try to make the ones you have happy and move on fomr there.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

what are your dimentions on the 40? and what do you want to keep, i am selling a single 175 hqi fixture with dual powercompacts and moon lights.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I was wanting to make it a reef tank.

I'm not sure what the dimensions are.

I know its long and not tall. I was really wanting the hqi for my 75, but depending on how much you want forit I could go with a hqi on my 40. I know its 48 inches lng, and about maybe 12 to 14 inches wide.


----------

